# Lost Red AT Bent Shaft on Numbers/Fractions to Buena Vista 5/24/09 Reward



## JOCDOC (Jul 11, 2005)

Lost: Red AT Eddy Bent Shaft paddle on Numbers/Fractions/Frog Rock to Buena Vista on 5.24.09. Reward for return. My email address [email protected] is on the paddle!

Thanks and passing the kharma your way plus some reward $$. 

Jeremy 
Boulder, CO 
303 641 5762


----------



## JOCDOC (Jul 11, 2005)

This paddle location has been revealed and is being searched for by Salida local hero Mike Harvey. If anyone finds it before him please call my cell above... 303 641 5762
Thanks to Clint for calling me and telling me where he hid it for his fellow paddler (or in this case swimmer!!!) 

Peace out, 
Jeremy


----------

